
Ask HN: What are your steps to protect your privacy? - dillmac
Everyday there is a new malware, attack, data breached. I don&#x27;t feel sharing my personal information, not shopping online at all. Bit sometimes things are not in our control and we are required to submit our personal, banking information.<p>I don&#x27;t want to do anything online. I just want to live life like before 1900.<p>How could you live a life without computers?
======
2-4-Flinching
Well can't really. Actually my job.

Not sharing your information is a good step and when you do compartmentalize
it. Different emails and phone numbers for different things. I have a few
google numbers I give out besides my actual number. Lots of my information on
online fourms is completely made up but documented. I use keepass to keep
strong passwords and notes on accounts. If it doesn't need my real name, it
doesn't get it. Limiting information on the web about you is good over all.

Shopping in store doesn't give you security unless you use cash. The Target
Breach was all in store and they actually said that "There are no indications
at this time that the breach affected customers who shopped at Target’s online
stores." Home Depot was malicious software installed on the self-checkout
lanes.

As for living life like its 1900, you can as long as your job is not in
computers or using one. Grabbing cash from the bank, paying for cash in store.
No online bill pay or banking, no hacker news. I have known a lot of guys that
do it daily. Even have dumb phones that were super cheap.

